# Ladder Stand Stabilizer Bar



## J.T. (Nov 13, 2007)

Does anybody know where I can get a new stabilizer bar for my ladder stand?  I have lost mine and (3) 5' sections of ladder gets very flimsy when trying to climb.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Nov 15, 2007)

You can make one out of a piece of 2x6. Just cut to length you need and put 2 holes  to run a rope thru. Make the tree end U shaped. Attach to short pieces of the 2x6 to the top and bottom of the board on the front with the back 4 inchs overlapping. Drill 2 holes in the front of the 2 pieces to run a couple bolts thru. Or just make something similar out of a piece of 2x4. Doesn't have to look great, just be functional as a brace.


----------



## Davexx1 (Nov 24, 2007)

As was mentioned you can make yor own stabilizer bar very easily using wood or other materials.  Some commercial versions of stabilizer bars are telescopic and can be adjusted for varying distances from the tree and have different methods of attaching to tree and stand.

I have used a pine lighter log as a stabilizer before.  I found a log of about 10-12 feet long, placed the log on one of the ladder stand rungs about 6 ft or so off the ground, hooked a limb on the log over the ladder rung, then wedged the other end of the log back against the bottom of the tree at ground level.  It stiffened up the ladder significantly.

Do find/make/buy something to stiffen up and reinforce your ladder.  It could save you from a terrible fall or worse.

Dave


----------



## gadeerwoman (Nov 26, 2007)

If you know someone who can weld, go with a V shaped bar that will attach to 2 the ladder rungs twice...much sturdier than a single stabilizer bar.


----------

